# Watching a DVD with no Speech WTF!?



## INTELCRAZY (Sep 6, 2007)

I need some help here I have the DVD in the drive, I can hear the music and narrator, just no speech. It's Epic Movie for those of you wondering.

MPClassic and WMP both do it so....


Thanks


----------



## Kornowski (Sep 6, 2007)

Try DivX


----------



## taylormsj (Sep 6, 2007)

VLC all the way


----------



## The_Other_One (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like you're set to 5.1 without 5.1 speakers.  Check your drivers or audio software/control panel.  Some software may be audio specific as well and let you select surround sound options, but it's typically controlled within the control panel somewhere.


----------



## Gravegun (Sep 8, 2007)

What that dude said^^^ if its such an epic movie buy epic speakers


----------

